# Berlusconi: "Bee persona seria, avremo un futuro". Bee: "Un onore"



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Maggio 2015)

*Berlusconi: "Bee persona seria, avremo un futuro". Bee: "Un onore"*

Ecco le parole integrali di Berlusconi appena uscito dall'hotel insieme a Bee: _"La garanzia è che la nuova situazione che si andrà a creare possa far sì che il futuro del Milan sia all'altezza del glorioso passato. Ho trovato in Mr. Bee una persona assolutamente seria, infatti ha rispettato gli adempimenti tecnici della stesura del contratto. Siamo diventati anche amici. Pensiamo di poter fare cose buone continuando nel nostro rapporto. Lo ringrazio per quanto ha voluto fare, e per far sì che il brand Milan possa avere una commercializzazione di livello anche in paesi asiatici a partire dalla Cina. Questo è un giorno che va nella direzione di ciò che combineremo in futuro, è stato un approfondimento dei vari temi. Per le quote di maggioranza tutto in discussione, c'è la possibilità che mantenga il 51%. Il Milan per me è sempre stato un affare di cuore"_

Ecco invece le parole di Bee: _"Voglio ringraziare il Presidente per questa opportunità. E' un grande onore per me, ma dobbiamo ancora lavorare su alcuni dettagli e ci verrà del tempo"_

*Link del video integrale (copiate e incollate nel vostro browser): video.sky.it/sport/calcio-italiano/cessione_milan_le_parole_di_berlusconi/v240788.vid*

Intanto, come riporta in esclusiva *IVM*, *da notizie provenienti direttamente dall'entourage di Bee, i dettagli finanziari dell'operazione verranno rivelati la settimana prossima*.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole integrali di Berlusconi appena uscito dall'hotel insieme a Bee: _"La garanzia è che la nuova situazione che si andrà a creare possa far sì che il futuro del Milan sia all'altezza del glorioso passato. Ho trovato in Mr. Bee una persona assolutamente seria, infatti ha rispettato gli adempimenti tecnici della stesura del contratto. Siamo diventati anche amici. Pensiamo di poter fare cose buone continuando nel nostro rapporto. Lo ringrazio per quanto ha voluto fare, e per far sì che il brand Milan possa avere una commercializzazione di livello anche in paesi asiatici a partire dalla Cina. Questo è un giorno che va nella direzione di ciò che combineremo in futuro, è stato un approfondimento dei vari temi. Per le quote di maggioranza tutto in discussione, c'è la possibilità che mantenga il 51%. Il Milan per me è sempre stato un affare di cuore"_
> 
> Ecco invece le parole di Bee: _"Voglio ringraziare il Presidente per questa opportunità. E' un grande onore per me, ma dobbiamo ancora lavorare su alcuni dettagli e ci verrà del tempo"_
> 
> Intanto, come riporta in esclusiva IVM, da notizie provenienti direttamente dall'entourage di Bee, i dettagli finanziari dell'operazione verranno rivelati la settimana prossima.



Spero che il fatto del 51% l'abbiamo detto solo di facciata, altrimenti siamo punto e a capo.


----------



## Jino (2 Maggio 2015)

Bene, il primo essenziale passo è stato fatto.


----------



## Shevchenko (2 Maggio 2015)

Stasera ho una festa di laurea a Pavia. Avrò due buonissimi motivi per bere. La cessione del Milan e la laurea del mio amico. Chiaramente la laurea dell'amico va in secondo piano rispetto al Milan


----------



## Jino (2 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Spero che il fatto del 51% l'abbiamo detto solo di facciata, altrimenti siamo punto e a capo.



Macchè punto è a capo. Avere un 49 o 51 cambia poco. E' solo un inizio in attesa di vendere la totalità delle quote nei prossimi anni.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole integrali di Berlusconi appena uscito dall'hotel insieme a Bee: _"La garanzia è che la nuova situazione che si andrà a creare possa far sì che il futuro del Milan sia all'altezza del glorioso passato. Ho trovato in Mr. Bee una persona assolutamente seria, infatti ha rispettato gli adempimenti tecnici della stesura del contratto. Siamo diventati anche amici. Pensiamo di poter fare cose buone continuando nel nostro rapporto. Lo ringrazio per quanto ha voluto fare, e per far sì che il brand Milan possa avere una commercializzazione di livello anche in paesi asiatici a partire dalla Cina. Questo è un giorno che va nella direzione di ciò che combineremo in futuro, è stato un approfondimento dei vari temi. Per le quote di maggioranza tutto in discussione, c'è la possibilità che mantenga il 51%. Il Milan per me è sempre stato un affare di cuore"_
> 
> Ecco invece le parole di Bee: _"Voglio ringraziare il Presidente per questa opportunità. E' un grande onore per me, ma dobbiamo ancora lavorare su alcuni dettagli e ci verrà del tempo"_
> 
> Intanto, come riporta in esclusiva *IVM*, *da notizie provenienti direttamente dall'entourage di Bee, i dettagli finanziari dell'operazione verranno rivelati la settimana prossima*.



Dovremmo esserci,ma non sto tranquillo fino alle firme.


----------



## odio23 (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole integrali di Berlusconi appena uscito dall'hotel insieme a Bee: _"La garanzia è che la nuova situazione che si andrà a creare possa far sì che il futuro del Milan sia all'altezza del glorioso passato. Ho trovato in Mr. Bee una persona assolutamente seria, infatti ha rispettato gli adempimenti tecnici della stesura del contratto. Siamo diventati anche amici. Pensiamo di poter fare cose buone continuando nel nostro rapporto. Lo ringrazio per quanto ha voluto fare, e per far sì che il brand Milan possa avere una commercializzazione di livello anche in paesi asiatici a partire dalla Cina. Questo è un giorno che va nella direzione di ciò che combineremo in futuro, è stato un approfondimento dei vari temi. Per le quote di maggioranza tutto in discussione, c'è la possibilità che mantenga il 51%. Il Milan per me è sempre stato un affare di cuore"_
> 
> Ecco invece le parole di Bee: _"Voglio ringraziare il Presidente per questa opportunità. E' un grande onore per me, ma dobbiamo ancora lavorare su alcuni dettagli e ci verrà del tempo"_
> 
> Intanto, come riporta in esclusiva *IVM*, *da notizie provenienti direttamente dall'entourage di Bee, i dettagli finanziari dell'operazione verranno rivelati la settimana prossima*.



Bee ha detto „minor details”


----------



## Jino (2 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dovremmo esserci,ma non sto tranquillo fino alle firme.



Beh oggi sicuramente fimeranno delle carte per cui se Silvio cambia idea paga una penale folle, quindi puoi star tranquillo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole integrali di Berlusconi appena uscito dall'hotel insieme a Bee: _"La garanzia è che la nuova situazione che si andrà a creare possa far sì che il futuro del Milan sia all'altezza del glorioso passato. Ho trovato in Mr. Bee una persona assolutamente seria, infatti ha rispettato gli adempimenti tecnici della stesura del contratto. Siamo diventati anche amici. Pensiamo di poter fare cose buone continuando nel nostro rapporto. Lo ringrazio per quanto ha voluto fare, e per far sì che il brand Milan possa avere una commercializzazione di livello anche in paesi asiatici a partire dalla Cina. Questo è un giorno che va nella direzione di ciò che combineremo in futuro, è stato un approfondimento dei vari temi. Per le quote di maggioranza tutto in discussione, c'è la possibilità che mantenga il 51%. Il Milan per me è sempre stato un affare di cuore"_
> 
> Ecco invece le parole di Bee: _"Voglio ringraziare il Presidente per questa opportunità. E' un grande onore per me, ma dobbiamo ancora lavorare su alcuni dettagli e ci verrà del tempo"_
> 
> ...



*Aggiornato con il video. Berlusconi fa una gaffe chiamando il suo interlocutore Lee anziché Bee.*


----------



## AndrasWave (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole integrali di Berlusconi appena uscito dall'hotel insieme a Bee: _"La garanzia è che la nuova situazione che si andrà a creare possa far sì che il futuro del Milan sia all'altezza del glorioso passato. Ho trovato in Mr. Bee una persona assolutamente seria, infatti ha rispettato gli adempimenti tecnici della stesura del contratto. Siamo diventati anche amici. Pensiamo di poter fare cose buone continuando nel nostro rapporto. Lo ringrazio per quanto ha voluto fare, e per far sì che il brand Milan possa avere una commercializzazione di livello anche in paesi asiatici a partire dalla Cina. Questo è un giorno che va nella direzione di ciò che combineremo in futuro, è stato un approfondimento dei vari temi. Per le quote di maggioranza tutto in discussione, c'è la possibilità che mantenga il 51%. Il Milan per me è sempre stato un affare di cuore"_
> 
> Ecco invece le parole di Bee: _"Voglio ringraziare il Presidente per questa opportunità. E' un grande onore per me, ma dobbiamo ancora lavorare su alcuni dettagli e ci verrà del tempo"_
> 
> Intanto, come riporta in esclusiva *IVM*, *da notizie provenienti direttamente dall'entourage di Bee, i dettagli finanziari dell'operazione verranno rivelati la settimana prossima*.



La pretesa di un futuro roseo sarebbe l'ultimo grande regalo del nostro presidente. Su questo non ci sono dubbi.
Comunque è praticamente andata ragazzi. Siamo arrivati finalmente all'inizio di una lenta, ma importantissima, svolta.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Macchè punto è a capo. Avere un 49 o 51 cambia poco. E' solo un inizio in attesa di vendere la totalità delle quote nei prossimi anni.



Cambia molto invece, intanto se fosse così Bee starebbe a fare il cagnolino di SB


----------



## sabato (2 Maggio 2015)

La sintesi di tutto:


----------



## TheZio (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole integrali di Berlusconi appena uscito dall'hotel insieme a Bee: _"*La garanzia è che la nuova situazione che si andrà a creare possa far sì che il futuro del Milan sia all'altezza del glorioso passato*. Ho trovato in Mr. Bee una persona assolutamente seria, infatti ha rispettato gli adempimenti tecnici della stesura del contratto. Siamo diventati anche amici. Pensiamo di poter fare cose buone continuando nel nostro rapporto. Lo ringrazio per quanto ha voluto fare, e per far sì che il brand Milan possa avere una commercializzazione di livello anche in paesi asiatici a partire dalla Cina. Questo è un giorno che va nella direzione di ciò che combineremo in futuro, è stato un approfondimento dei vari temi. Per le quote di maggioranza tutto in discussione, c'è la possibilità che mantenga il 51%. Il Milan per me è sempre stato un affare di cuore"_
> 
> Ecco invece le parole di Bee: _"Voglio ringraziare il Presidente per questa opportunità. E' un grande onore per me, ma dobbiamo ancora lavorare su alcuni dettagli e ci verrà del tempo"_
> 
> Intanto, come riporta in esclusiva *IVM*, *da notizie provenienti direttamente dall'entourage di Bee, i dettagli finanziari dell'operazione verranno rivelati la settimana prossima*.



E' finita un'era e ne sta per incominciare un'altra, penso sia doveroso ringraziare Silvio Berlusconi, Adriano Galliani e tutti quelli che ci hanno fatto arrivare in cima al mondo (e dai alla fine anche per le smadonnate degli ultimi anni ).
Spero vivamente che Bee arrivi a vincere almeno la metà di quello che ha vinto B, già così sarei molto felice!

Domanda: chi è sta IVM?


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2015)

Ok ho somatizzato un attimo ... È il primo passo verso la liberazione ...


----------



## smallball (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole integrali di Berlusconi appena uscito dall'hotel insieme a Bee: _"La garanzia è che la nuova situazione che si andrà a creare possa far sì che il futuro del Milan sia all'altezza del glorioso passato. Ho trovato in Mr. Bee una persona assolutamente seria, infatti ha rispettato gli adempimenti tecnici della stesura del contratto. Siamo diventati anche amici. Pensiamo di poter fare cose buone continuando nel nostro rapporto. Lo ringrazio per quanto ha voluto fare, e per far sì che il brand Milan possa avere una commercializzazione di livello anche in paesi asiatici a partire dalla Cina. Questo è un giorno che va nella direzione di ciò che combineremo in futuro, è stato un approfondimento dei vari temi. Per le quote di maggioranza tutto in discussione, c'è la possibilità che mantenga il 51%. Il Milan per me è sempre stato un affare di cuore"_
> 
> Ecco invece le parole di Bee: _"Voglio ringraziare il Presidente per questa opportunità. E' un grande onore per me, ma dobbiamo ancora lavorare su alcuni dettagli e ci verrà del tempo"_
> 
> ...


credo che siano parole di prassi...


----------



## O Animal (2 Maggio 2015)

*Caressa a Radio Deejay: Offerta sul 60% del Milan, tempi un po' più lunghi per il legame affettivo di Berlusconi con il Milan. Nessun annuncio perché sarebbe stato coperto dalle notizie dell'expo.

Ostacoli: Berlusconi vuole ancora il 51%, Bee vuole la maggioranza; bisogna anche parlare dell'assetto societario (Bee non deve aver dato garanzie per gli attuali AD) mentre Berlusconi rimarrà presidente ma vuole garanzie sugli investimenti sulla squadra.

Dopo 30 anni è il primo giorno in cui si sono fatti passi concreti sulla cessione del Milan*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole integrali di Berlusconi appena uscito dall'hotel insieme a Bee: _"La garanzia è che la nuova situazione che si andrà a creare possa far sì che il futuro del Milan sia all'altezza del glorioso passato. Ho trovato in Mr. Bee una persona assolutamente seria, infatti ha rispettato gli adempimenti tecnici della stesura del contratto. Siamo diventati anche amici. Pensiamo di poter fare cose buone continuando nel nostro rapporto. Lo ringrazio per quanto ha voluto fare, e per far sì che il brand Milan possa avere una commercializzazione di livello anche in paesi asiatici a partire dalla Cina. Questo è un giorno che va nella direzione di ciò che combineremo in futuro, è stato un approfondimento dei vari temi. Per le quote di maggioranza tutto in discussione, c'è la possibilità che mantenga il 51%. Il Milan per me è sempre stato un affare di cuore"_
> 
> Ecco invece le parole di Bee: _"Voglio ringraziare il Presidente per questa opportunità. E' un grande onore per me, ma dobbiamo ancora lavorare su alcuni dettagli e ci verrà del tempo"_
> 
> ...





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Aggiornato con il video. Berlusconi fa una gaffe chiamando il suo interlocutore Lee anziché Bee.*





TheZio ha scritto:


> Domanda: chi è sta IVM?



Il Vero Milanista, testata giornalistica.


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Maggio 2015)

Ho visto il servizio in diretta quando hanno parlato Berlusca e Bee, e devo dire che il primo ormai non c'è proprio più con la testa, si vede che gli anni passano per tutti, anche quando prima parla della stesura del contratto e poi dice che ancora si dovranno formalizzare le cose. Questa cessione arriva con qualche anno di ritardo ma finalmente arriva, Bee mi è parso una persona seria al contrario di come lo dipingevano i vari lecchini di cui sappiamo tutti il nome e spero che con la sua voglia di fare riesca a portare il Milan dove è sempre stato come ha detto SB. Aspettiamo fiduciosi

ps: epico il saluto di Bee a Berlusca quando è andato via


----------



## Brain84 (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Aggiornato con il video. Berlusconi fa una gaffe chiamando il suo interlocutore Lee anziché Bee.*



Gaffe o lapsus legato alla cordata cinese che magari sta dietro a Bee?


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Per le quote di maggioranza tutto in discussione, *c'è la possibilità che mantenga il 51%.* Il Milan per me è sempre stato un affare di cuore"[/I]



fino all'ultimo ce la fa penare. 
tu non devi tenere un bel fico secco, te ne devi andare.


----------



## Dany20 (2 Maggio 2015)

Ma se ha il 51% che comanderebbe?


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2015)

Raga hanno appena intervistato Bee ... Altro che le stupidate di Berlusconi ... Lunedì comunicati China Bank ...


----------



## robs91 (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Aggiornato con il video. Berlusconi fa una gaffe chiamando il suo interlocutore Lee anziché Bee.*



sono scoppiato a ridere quando l'ha chiamato Mr Lee


----------



## TheZio (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il Vero Milanista, testata giornalistica.



Grazie!


----------



## Butcher (2 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Raga hanno appena intervistato Bee ... Altro che le stupidate di Berlusconi ... Lunedì comunicati China Bank ...



Cioè? Spiega.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole integrali di Berlusconi appena uscito dall'hotel insieme a Bee: _"La garanzia è che la nuova situazione che si andrà a creare possa far sì che il futuro del Milan sia all'altezza del glorioso passato. Ho trovato in Mr. Bee una persona assolutamente seria, infatti ha rispettato gli adempimenti tecnici della stesura del contratto. Siamo diventati anche amici. Pensiamo di poter fare cose buone continuando nel nostro rapporto. Lo ringrazio per quanto ha voluto fare, e per far sì che il brand Milan possa avere una commercializzazione di livello anche in paesi asiatici a partire dalla Cina. Questo è un giorno che va nella direzione di ciò che combineremo in futuro, è stato un approfondimento dei vari temi. Per le quote di maggioranza tutto in discussione, c'è la possibilità che mantenga il 51%. Il Milan per me è sempre stato un affare di cuore"_
> 
> Ecco invece le parole di Bee: _"Voglio ringraziare il Presidente per questa opportunità. E' un grande onore per me, ma dobbiamo ancora lavorare su alcuni dettagli e ci verrà del tempo"_
> 
> ...



*Come riporta TMW, la società Ads Securities ha preparato una nuova versione del proprio sito internet, che sarà presto online , dove saranno presenti i colori rossoneri. Nel frattempo China Citic Bank lunedì dovrebbe divulgare un comunicato stampa.

Secondo Bellinazzo invece Berlusconi terrebbe il 51% in vista della quotazione in borsa, quando si avrà il riassetto azionario definitivo.*


----------



## Shevchenko (2 Maggio 2015)

Con questa cessione ha dimostrato d'amare veramente il Milan e di non averlo preso solo per scopi politici. Se il suo non fosse stato amore, ora non staremmo a parlare di cessione. Perché il Milan se lo terrebbe ancora. 

Fiero di essere uno dei pochi che non ha criticato in maniera esagerata Berlusconi presidente del Milan. Go mister bee!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta TMW, la società Ads Securities ha preparato una nuova versione del proprio sito internet, che sarà presto online , dove saranno presenti i colori rossoneri. Nel frattempo China Citic Bank lunedì dovrebbe divulgare un comunicato stampa.*


.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole integrali di Berlusconi appena uscito dall'hotel insieme a Bee: _"La garanzia è che la nuova situazione che si andrà a creare possa far sì che il futuro del Milan sia all'altezza del glorioso passato. Ho trovato in Mr. Bee una persona assolutamente seria, infatti ha rispettato gli adempimenti tecnici della stesura del contratto. Siamo diventati anche amici. Pensiamo di poter fare cose buone continuando nel nostro rapporto. Lo ringrazio per quanto ha voluto fare, e per far sì che il brand Milan possa avere una commercializzazione di livello anche in paesi asiatici a partire dalla Cina. Questo è un giorno che va nella direzione di ciò che combineremo in futuro, è stato un approfondimento dei vari temi. Per le quote di maggioranza tutto in discussione, c'è la possibilità che mantenga il 51%. Il Milan per me è sempre stato un affare di cuore"_
> 
> Ecco invece le parole di Bee: _"Voglio ringraziare il Presidente per questa opportunità. E' un grande onore per me, ma dobbiamo ancora lavorare su alcuni dettagli e ci verrà del tempo"_
> 
> ...





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta TMW, la società Ads Securities ha preparato una nuova versione del proprio sito internet, che sarà presto online , dove saranno presenti i colori rossoneri. Nel frattempo China Citic Bank lunedì dovrebbe divulgare un comunicato stampa.
> 
> Secondo Bellinazzo invece Berlusconi terrebbe il 51% in vista della quotazione in borsa, quando si avrà il riassetto azionario definitivo.*



*Aggiornato con Bellinazzo.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Maggio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> *Caressa a Radio Deejay: Offerta sul 60% del Milan, tempi un po' più lunghi per il legame affettivo di Berlusconi con il Milan. Nessun annuncio perché sarebbe stato coperto dalle notizie dell'expo.
> 
> Ostacoli: Berlusconi vuole ancora il 51%, Bee vuole la maggioranza; bisogna anche parlare dell'assetto societario (Bee non deve aver dato garanzie per gli attuali AD) mentre Berlusconi rimarrà presidente ma vuole garanzie sugli investimenti sulla squadra.
> 
> Dopo 30 anni è il primo giorno in cui si sono fatti passi concreti sulla cessione del Milan*



*Gazzetta dello Sport: Mr Bee è ancora in Hotel ma oggi dovrebbe lasciare l'Italia.*


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Bellinazzo invece Berlusconi terrebbe il 51% in vista della quotazione in borsa, quando si avrà il riassetto azionario definitivo.*



e più o meno quando accadrà ?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole integrali di Berlusconi appena uscito dall'hotel insieme a Bee: _"La garanzia è che la nuova situazione che si andrà a creare possa far sì che il futuro del Milan sia all'altezza del glorioso passato. Ho trovato in Mr. Bee una persona assolutamente seria, infatti ha rispettato gli adempimenti tecnici della stesura del contratto. Siamo diventati anche amici. Pensiamo di poter fare cose buone continuando nel nostro rapporto. Lo ringrazio per quanto ha voluto fare, e per far sì che il brand Milan possa avere una commercializzazione di livello anche in paesi asiatici a partire dalla Cina. Questo è un giorno che va nella direzione di ciò che combineremo in futuro, è stato un approfondimento dei vari temi. Per le quote di maggioranza tutto in discussione, c'è la possibilità che mantenga il 51%. Il Milan per me è sempre stato un affare di cuore"_
> 
> Ecco invece le parole di Bee: _"Voglio ringraziare il Presidente per questa opportunità. E' un grande onore per me, ma dobbiamo ancora lavorare su alcuni dettagli e ci verrà del tempo"_
> 
> ...





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta TMW, la società Ads Securities ha preparato una nuova versione del proprio sito internet, che sarà presto online , dove saranno presenti i colori rossoneri. Nel frattempo China Citic Bank lunedì dovrebbe divulgare un comunicato stampa.
> 
> Secondo Bellinazzo invece Berlusconi terrebbe il 51% in vista della quotazione in borsa, quando si avrà il riassetto azionario definitivo.*



*Sky Sport: sono arrivate le firme!!! Berlusconi non è più l'unico proprietario del Milan!!!*


----------



## Snake (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: sono arrivate le firme!!! Berlusconi non è più l'unico proprietario del Milan!!!*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: sono arrivate le firme!!! Berlusconi non è più l'unico proprietario del Milan!!!*



*Alciato: "Bisogna capire quale sarà la quota che resterà nelle mani di Berlusconi e quale rimarrà a Taechaubol. Ma la sensazione forte è che la maggioranza passi a Mr. Bee. La notizia, tuttavia, è che Silvio Berlusconi non è più l'unico proprietario del Milan. Si chiude un'era. Tra i dettagli da definire ora c'è la composizione dell'assetto societario: Berlusconi resterà presidente e l'ha confermato lui stesso. Bisogna capire quali ruoli avranno Barbara e Adriano Galliani. Adesso è ufficiale, questo è un giorno storico nella storia del Milan".*


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: sono arrivate le firme!!! Berlusconi non è più l'unico proprietario del Milan!!!*



Yee, ma le quote? 51 per il Berlusca?


----------



## simoneco82 (2 Maggio 2015)




----------



## Nicco (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Alciato: "Bisogna capire quale sarà la quota che resterà nelle mani di Berlusconi e quale rimarrà a Taechaubol. Ma la sensazione forte è che la maggioranza passi a Mr. Bee. La notizia, tuttavia, è che Silvio Berlusconi non è più l'unico proprietario del Milan. Si chiude un'era. Tra i dettagli da definire ora c'è la composizione dell'assetto societario: Berlusconi resterà presidente e l'ha confermato lui stesso. Bisogna capire quali ruoli avranno Barbara e Adriano Galliani. Adesso è ufficiale, questo è un giorno storico nella storia del Milan".*


Evvai!


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: sono arrivate le firme!!! Berlusconi non è più l'unico proprietario del Milan!!!*



Voglio l'ufficialità perchè non ci voglio credere  spero arrivi la conferma di Gdm anche perchè di Alciato non so se è affidabile o meno non so proprio chi sia.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2015)

LOL lo ha chiamato Mr.Lee


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta TMW, la società Ads Securities ha preparato una nuova versione del proprio sito internet, che sarà presto online , dove saranno presenti i colori rossoneri. Nel frattempo China Citic Bank lunedì dovrebbe divulgare un comunicato stampa.
> 
> Secondo Bellinazzo invece Berlusconi terrebbe il 51% in vista della quotazione in borsa, quando si avrà il riassetto azionario definitivo.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: sono arrivate le firme!!! Berlusconi non è più l'unico proprietario del Milan!!!*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Alciato: "Bisogna capire quale sarà la quota che resterà nelle mani di Berlusconi e quale rimarrà a Taechaubol. Ma la sensazione forte è che la maggioranza passi a Mr. Bee. La notizia, tuttavia, è che Silvio Berlusconi non è più l'unico proprietario del Milan. Si chiude un'era. Tra i dettagli da definire ora c'è la composizione dell'assetto societario: Berlusconi resterà presidente e l'ha confermato lui stesso. Bisogna capire quali ruoli avranno Barbara e Adriano Galliani. Adesso è ufficiale, questo è un giorno storico nella storia del Milan".*



.


----------



## Giangy (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: sono arrivate le firme!!! Berlusconi non è più l'unico proprietario del Milan!!!*


----------



## sabato (2 Maggio 2015)




----------



## Tahva (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> .


Grazie Silvio per tutti questi anni, ma era il momento di cambiare, il Milan non può continuare sui binari attuali. benvenuto mr. Bee, speriamo bene


----------



## Davidinho22 (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: sono arrivate le firme!!! Berlusconi non è più l'unico proprietario del Milan!!!*



sono stati così amari questi ultimi anni... che ci faranno godere ogni successo con un sapore diverso  (speriamo  )


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2015)

Festeggiate signori miei oggi è il giorno JOYGLORIOSO


----------



## Isao (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta TMW, la società Ads Securities ha preparato una nuova versione del proprio sito internet, che sarà presto online , dove saranno presenti i colori rossoneri. Nel frattempo China Citic Bank lunedì dovrebbe divulgare un comunicato stampa.
> 
> Secondo Bellinazzo invece Berlusconi terrebbe il 51% in vista della quotazione in borsa, quando si avrà il riassetto azionario definitivo.*



E' importantissimo questo. Una mossa del genere fa capire che più che prestatori di denaro sono veri e propri soci.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: sono arrivate le firme!!! Berlusconi non è più l'unico proprietario del Milan!!!*



Grazie Presidente per quello che hai fatto e grazie per esserti fatto indietro una volta riconosciuta l'impossibilità di riportare il Milan ai vertici con le tue sole forze.


----------



## TheZio (2 Maggio 2015)

sabato ha scritto:


>



Questa finisce in firma!


----------



## bmb (2 Maggio 2015)

Berlusconi si tiene il Milan, prende i soldi e non caccia più un euro. Sarà felice come una Pasqua.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta TMW, la società Ads Securities ha preparato una nuova versione del proprio sito internet, che sarà presto online , dove saranno presenti i colori rossoneri. Nel frattempo China Citic Bank lunedì dovrebbe divulgare un comunicato stampa.
> 
> Secondo Bellinazzo invece Berlusconi terrebbe il 51% in vista della quotazione in borsa, quando si avrà il riassetto azionario definitivo.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: sono arrivate le firme!!! Berlusconi non è più l'unico proprietario del Milan!!!*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Alciato: "Bisogna capire quale sarà la quota che resterà nelle mani di Berlusconi e quale rimarrà a Taechaubol. Ma la sensazione forte è che la maggioranza passi a Mr. Bee. La notizia, tuttavia, è che Silvio Berlusconi non è più l'unico proprietario del Milan. Si chiude un'era. Tra i dettagli da definire ora c'è la composizione dell'assetto societario: Berlusconi resterà presidente e l'ha confermato lui stesso. Bisogna capire quali ruoli avranno Barbara e Adriano Galliani. Adesso è ufficiale, questo è un giorno storico nella storia del Milan".*



*Quotate le ultime notizie*


----------



## Dapone (2 Maggio 2015)

Io speravo che Berlusconi si facesse subito da parte. Ma mi accontento


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2015)

Quando tra poco arriveranno i dettagli sarà meglio di vedere Sasha Grey


----------



## Djici (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Alciato: "Bisogna capire quale sarà la quota che resterà nelle mani di Berlusconi e quale rimarrà a Taechaubol. Ma la sensazione forte è che la maggioranza passi a Mr. Bee. La notizia, tuttavia, è che Silvio Berlusconi non è più l'unico proprietario del Milan. Si chiude un'era. Tra i dettagli da definire ora c'è la composizione dell'assetto societario: Berlusconi resterà presidente e l'ha confermato lui stesso. Bisogna capire quali ruoli avranno Barbara e Adriano Galliani. Adesso è ufficiale, questo è un giorno storico nella storia del Milan".*



Solo io trovo che e stato ridicolo non fare tutto questo a Casa Milan ?
Comunque avanti cosi.
E speriamo bene.


----------



## Giangy (2 Maggio 2015)

L'importante è che per il mercato, e vari acquisti ci pensi Mr Bee


----------



## Jino (2 Maggio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Solo io trovo che e stato ridicolo non fare tutto questo a Casa Milan ?
> Comunque avanti cosi.
> E speriamo bene.



Ma ci saranno occasioni ben più eleganti ed ufficiali. Queste sono prime dichiarazioni flash fuori da un hotel, ci sarà tempo per una conferenza stampa con i fiocchi, probabilmente proprio a Casa Milan.


----------



## Davidinho22 (2 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quando tra poco arriveranno i dettagli sarà meglio di vedere Sasha Grey



ma la cosa più bella, ancor più bella di vedere acquistati giocatori degni della maglia... sarà vedere tutti gli inetti che ci stanno adesso silurati  da El Sharaawy a Essien, da Muntari a Mexes, Pazzini, Destro, Poli, Bonera e tutti gli altri... non ci posso credere


----------



## Shevchenko (2 Maggio 2015)

Grazie silvio! Stasera sbronza potente per festeggiare


----------



## Jino (2 Maggio 2015)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> ma la cosa più bella, ancor più bella di vedere acquistati giocatori degni della maglia... sarà vedere tutti gli inetti che ci stanno adesso silurati  da El Sharaawy a Essien, da Muntari a Mexes, Pazzini, Destro, Poli, Bonera e tutti gli altri... non ci posso credere



Calma calma. In estate sicuramente molti calciatori se ne andranno, ma non credere poi cosi tanti.


----------



## Jack14 (2 Maggio 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> E' importantissimo questo. Una mossa del genere fa capire che più che prestatori di denaro sono veri e propri soci.
> 
> Ti quoto. Questo è il passaggio fondamentale. Le 2 banche non presteranno soldi a Bee ma saranno azionisti diretti. Quindi comletamente diverso dal modello Thoir. Bee è la figura/intermediario/portavoce che ha trovato gli azionisti. Probabilmente risulterà in fituro lui come presidente o ad perchè ha delega per operare per conto di terzi, ma i veri azionisti sono le 2 banche. Direi tanta roba...


----------



## Renegade (2 Maggio 2015)

Fortuna che non ho per niente speso il mio tempo appresso a questo teatro.


----------



## mark (2 Maggio 2015)

Per me è una buona cosa che berlusconi rimanga per ora. Si può criticare per tutto, sono il primo a farlo, ma non si può dire che non tenga al milan. Probabilmente si farà completamente da parte quando e se vedrà che ha lasciato il milan in ottime mani e non ci sono rischi per il futuro.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: sono arrivate le firme!!! Berlusconi non è più l'unico proprietario del Milan!!!*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Alciato: "Bisogna capire quale sarà la quota che resterà nelle mani di Berlusconi e quale rimarrà a Taechaubol. Ma la sensazione forte è che la maggioranza passi a Mr. Bee. La notizia, tuttavia, è che Silvio Berlusconi non è più l'unico proprietario del Milan. Si chiude un'era. Tra i dettagli da definire ora c'è la composizione dell'assetto societario: Berlusconi resterà presidente e l'ha confermato lui stesso. Bisogna capire quali ruoli avranno Barbara e Adriano Galliani. Adesso è ufficiale, questo è un giorno storico nella storia del Milan".*





.


----------



## smallball (2 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quando tra poco arriveranno i dettagli sarà meglio di vedere Sasha Grey


hai quasi ragione....


----------



## Aron (2 Maggio 2015)

*Giulio Mola: "Non è vero che Mr. Bee manterrebbe Galliani nell'organigramma societario. Galliani rischia seriamente di uscire dal Milan se Bee entrerà in società.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: sono arrivate le firme!!! Berlusconi non è più l'unico proprietario del Milan!!!*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Alciato: "Bisogna capire quale sarà la quota che resterà nelle mani di Berlusconi e quale rimarrà a Taechaubol. Ma la sensazione forte è che la maggioranza passi a Mr. Bee. La notizia, tuttavia, è che Silvio Berlusconi non è più l'unico proprietario del Milan. Si chiude un'era. Tra i dettagli da definire ora c'è la composizione dell'assetto societario: Berlusconi resterà presidente e l'ha confermato lui stesso. Bisogna capire quali ruoli avranno Barbara e Adriano Galliani. Adesso è ufficiale, questo è un giorno storico nella storia del Milan".*






Aron ha scritto:


> *Giulio Mola: "Non è vero che Mr. Bee manterrebbe Galliani nell'organigramma societario. Galliani rischia seriamente di uscire dal Milan se Bee entrerà in società.*





*Gazzetta dello Sport: Mr Bee ha lasciato da poco l'Hotel per andare a pranzare nelle vicinanze.*


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Giulio Mola: "Non è vero che Mr. Bee manterrebbe Galliani nell'organigramma societario. Galliani rischia seriamente di uscire dal Milan se Bee entrerà in società.*



Godrei troppo...troppo.

Dai Bee!


----------



## Aron (2 Maggio 2015)

> Originariamente Scritto da *Il Re dell'Est*
> 
> 
> *Sky Sport: sono arrivate le firme!!! Berlusconi non è più l'unico proprietario del Milan!!!*




Come fanno a esserci le firme se Berlusconi ha detto che è tutto da discutere e che potrebbe mantenere addirittura il 51%, che non è certo un "limare i dettagli"?


----------



## Jaqen (2 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Giulio Mola: "Non è vero che Mr. Bee manterrebbe Galliani nell'organigramma societario. Galliani rischia seriamente di uscire dal Milan se Bee entrerà in società.*


questa sarebbe la notizia


----------



## URABALO (2 Maggio 2015)

Il progetto sembra francamente mostruoso,due banche tra cui una sostenuta dal governo cinese entrano a far parte a tutti gli effetti della società.
Abbiamo visto tutti quanto le banche abbiano inciso sulle campagne acquisti delle spagnole in questi ultimi anni.


----------



## sabato (2 Maggio 2015)

Si ma non ci sono firme.
Tutto rimandato!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: sono arrivate le firme!!! Berlusconi non è più l'unico proprietario del Milan!!!*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Alciato: "Bisogna capire quale sarà la quota che resterà nelle mani di Berlusconi e quale rimarrà a Taechaubol. Ma la sensazione forte è che la maggioranza passi a Mr. Bee. La notizia, tuttavia, è che Silvio Berlusconi non è più l'unico proprietario del Milan. Si chiude un'era. Tra i dettagli da definire ora c'è la composizione dell'assetto societario: Berlusconi resterà presidente e l'ha confermato lui stesso. Bisogna capire quali ruoli avranno Barbara e Adriano Galliani. Adesso è ufficiale, questo è un giorno storico nella storia del Milan".*





Aron ha scritto:


> Come fanno a esserci le firme se Berlusconi ha detto che è tutto da discutere e che potrebbe mantenere addirittura il 51%, che non è certo un "limare i dettagli"?



Secondo gli ultimi rumors sarebbe stato firmato un patto vincolante ed esclusivo tra le due parti in gioco (Berlusconi-Bee).


----------



## Aron (2 Maggio 2015)

editato


----------



## Aron (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Secondo gli ultimi rumors sarebbe stato firmato un patto vincolante ed esclusivo tra le due parti in gioco (Berlusconi-Bee).



Un patto sì, ma ci andrei coi piedi di piombo su quanto sta sbandierando Sky.
Non può esserci stata nessuna cessione di quote di minoranza o di maggioranza se tutto è ancora da discutere come affermato davanti alle telecamere.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> .



*E' notizia vecchia di 3 giorni, in evidenza solo le ultime notizie.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: sono arrivate le firme!!! Berlusconi non è più l'unico proprietario del Milan!!!*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Alciato: "Bisogna capire quale sarà la quota che resterà nelle mani di Berlusconi e quale rimarrà a Taechaubol. Ma la sensazione forte è che la maggioranza passi a Mr. Bee. La notizia, tuttavia, è che Silvio Berlusconi non è più l'unico proprietario del Milan. Si chiude un'era. Tra i dettagli da definire ora c'è la composizione dell'assetto societario: Berlusconi resterà presidente e l'ha confermato lui stesso. Bisogna capire quali ruoli avranno Barbara e Adriano Galliani. Adesso è ufficiale, questo è un giorno storico nella storia del Milan".*





Aron ha scritto:


> *Giulio Mola: "Non è vero che Mr. Bee manterrebbe Galliani nell'organigramma societario. Galliani rischia seriamente di uscire dal Milan se Bee entrerà in società.*



.


----------



## ralf (2 Maggio 2015)

sabato ha scritto:


> Si ma non ci sono firme.
> Tutto rimandato!



A me cmq sono sembrate dichiarazioni di facciata per non perdere voti alle elezioni regionali del 31 maggio,il fatto che era visibilmente emozionato lo conferma.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Maggio 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> A me cmq sono sembrate dichiarazioni di facciata per non perdere voti alle elezioni regionali del 31 maggio,il fatto che era visibilmente emozionato lo conferma.



Speriamo, per il momento dò comunque le sue dichiarazioni come vere. Più che altro hanno montato un casino tra avvocati e uomini di altre cose (mediaset) che sembrano strane per una sola minoranza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: sono arrivate le firme!!! Berlusconi non è più l'unico proprietario del Milan!!!*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Alciato: "Bisogna capire quale sarà la quota che resterà nelle mani di Berlusconi e quale rimarrà a Taechaubol. Ma la sensazione forte è che la maggioranza passi a Mr. Bee. La notizia, tuttavia, è che Silvio Berlusconi non è più l'unico proprietario del Milan. Si chiude un'era. Tra i dettagli da definire ora c'è la composizione dell'assetto societario: Berlusconi resterà presidente e l'ha confermato lui stesso. Bisogna capire quali ruoli avranno Barbara e Adriano Galliani. Adesso è ufficiale, questo è un giorno storico nella storia del Milan".*



Non so, io aspetto ancora ad esultare.
La mia sensazione dalle parole di Berlusconi è che tutto sia ancora in alto mare, non perchè mi fidi di quello che dice lui, ma perchè questo ne sa una più del diavolo e potrebbero esserci ancora dei clamorosi dietrofornt come quello di giovedì sera che ci ha fatto morire tutti quanti.. chi ha vissuto le notizie in diretta sul forum capisce bene cosa intendo.

Il mio timore dalle sue parole è che per altri due anni cambierà pochissimo.

La certezza, e questa è una bella notizia, è che il futuro sarà sicuramente diverso. Aspetto di capire quanto distante è questo futuro.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non so, io aspetto ancora ad esultare.
> La mia sensazione dalle parole di Berlusconi è che tutto sia ancora in alto mare, non perchè mi fidi di quello che dice lui, ma perchè questo ne sa una più del diavolo e potrebbero esserci ancora dei clamorosi dietrofornt come quello di giovedì sera che ci ha fatto morire tutti quanti.. chi ha vissuto le notizie in diretta sul forum capisce bene cosa intendo.
> 
> Il mio timore dalle sue parole è che per altri due anni cambierà pochissimo.
> ...



Io però ho visto benino Bee. E ho visto un Berlusconi troppo in stato di demenza senile per essere preso veramente sul serio.


----------



## ralf (2 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Speriamo, per il momento dò comunque le sue dichiarazioni come vere. Più che altro hanno montato un casino tra avvocati e uomini di altre cose (mediaset) che sembrano strane per una sola minoranza.



Però è strano, oltre al lapsus su Lee,anche le frasi sull'espansione nel mercato cinese erano parte del progetto della cordata di Lee,non è che stanno aspettando i cinesi?


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Maggio 2015)

Io continuo a pensare che questo Mr. Ape sia una sorta di Thoir filippino thailandese indonesiano cambia poco...di calcio sa ben poco, è un broker investe solo per lucrare....sembra Inter e Milan si siano messi daccordo per starsene ben lontani dagli Emiri che hanno il quintuplo dei soldi da spendere.

Non riesco ad essere positivo, pure il fatto che dicano ancora
resta Barbara non resta Barbara
resta Galliani non resta Galliani
acquista maggioranza mette meno del 50%
non si sa ancora praticamente nulla della proposta che ha fatto e visti gli ultimi 8 anni di gestione Berlusconiani deduco che non è più lucido vista anche l'età e non so cosa può saltar fuori


----------



## Renegade (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: sono arrivate le firme!!! Berlusconi non è più l'unico proprietario del Milan!!!*



Ma poi dove sono arrivate queste firme, se non c'era nessun pezzo grosso della Fininvest? Sono loro quelli che devono firmare, non Berlusconi.


----------



## Snake (2 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non so, io aspetto ancora ad esultare.
> La mia sensazione dalle parole di Berlusconi è che tutto sia ancora in alto mare, non perchè mi fidi di quello che dice lui, ma perchè questo ne sa una più del diavolo e potrebbero esserci ancora dei clamorosi dietrofornt come quello di giovedì sera che ci ha fatto morire tutti quanti.. chi ha vissuto le notizie in diretta sul forum capisce bene cosa intendo.
> 
> Il mio timore dalle sue parole è che per altri due anni cambierà pochissimo.
> ...



ha detto che questo nuovo corso farà si' che il futuro del Milan sia all'altezza del suo glorioso passato, per me è la frase più importante di tutte


----------



## Renegade (2 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ha detto che questo nuovo corso farà si' che il futuro del Milan sia all'altezza del suo glorioso passato, per me è la frase più importante di tutte



Detta da Berlusconi...Io direi di aspettare i fatti prima di esultare.


----------



## Jack14 (2 Maggio 2015)

*Ravezzani su twitter:Tutti disorientati dalle dichiarazioni Bee-B. Ribadisco: Silvio ancora incerto se vendere e aspetta i cinesi*


----------



## Snake (2 Maggio 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani su twitter:Tutti disorientati dalle dichiarazioni Bee-B. Ribadisco: Silvio ancora incerto se vendere e aspetta i cinesi*


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Maggio 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani su twitter:Tutti disorientati dalle dichiarazioni Bee-B. Ribadisco: Silvio ancora incerto se vendere e aspetta i cinesi*



Ravezzani è un poveraccio che ultimamente ha sempre sparlato del Milan.


----------



## Snake (2 Maggio 2015)

da notare le risposte al tweet, alcune esilaranti, mamma mia che pagliacci


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Alciato: "Bisogna capire quale sarà la quota che resterà nelle mani di Berlusconi e quale rimarrà a Taechaubol. Ma la sensazione forte è che la maggioranza passi a Mr. Bee. La notizia, tuttavia, è che Silvio Berlusconi non è più l'unico proprietario del Milan. Si chiude un'era. Tra i dettagli da definire ora c'è la composizione dell'assetto societario: Berlusconi resterà presidente e l'ha confermato lui stesso. Bisogna capire quali ruoli avranno Barbara e Adriano Galliani. Adesso è ufficiale, questo è un giorno storico nella storia del Milan".*



almeno sembra scongiurata l'ipotesi di galliani presidente, bene.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Maggio 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani su twitter:Tutti disorientati dalle dichiarazioni Bee-B. Ribadisco: Silvio ancora incerto se vendere e aspetta i cinesi*



Ho sentito l'intervista e per me è tutt'altro che fatta ne stanno parlando, probabilmente entrerà in società ma non a breve, siamo già a Maggio quindi non ho belle aspettative per quanto riguarda la prossima stagione si partirà con un progetto serio dal 2016 aime se va tutto bene.


----------



## sabato (2 Maggio 2015)

Se Berlusconi non ci vede chiaro, meglio aspettare.
Presto e bene non stanno insieme!


----------



## Renegade (2 Maggio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> almeno sembra scongiurata l'ipotesi di galliani presidente, bene.



Invece era la miglior ipotesi possibile, perché si toglierebbe dalle scatole a riguardo di mercato, contratti e via dicendo. E sfrutterebbe il suo potere politico in Lega e a livello internazionale, dove piaccia o meno è una delle figure più stimate. 

Tra l'altro almeno dal 2000 ad oggi il vero presidente del Milan è stato Galliani, che ci ha sempre messo la faccia ed è sempre stato presente, sia in positivo che in negativo. 

Resta comunque un cancro che deve andar via insieme ai compagni di teatro.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: sono arrivate le firme!!! Berlusconi non è più l'unico proprietario del Milan!!!*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Alciato: "Bisogna capire quale sarà la quota che resterà nelle mani di Berlusconi e quale rimarrà a Taechaubol. Ma la sensazione forte è che la maggioranza passi a Mr. Bee. La notizia, tuttavia, è che Silvio Berlusconi non è più l'unico proprietario del Milan. Si chiude un'era. Tra i dettagli da definire ora c'è la composizione dell'assetto societario: Berlusconi resterà presidente e l'ha confermato lui stesso. Bisogna capire quali ruoli avranno Barbara e Adriano Galliani. Adesso è ufficiale, questo è un giorno storico nella storia del Milan".*





Aron ha scritto:


> *Giulio Mola: "Non è vero che Mr. Bee manterrebbe Galliani nell'organigramma societario. Galliani rischia seriamente di uscire dal Milan se Bee entrerà in società.*



E' tutto fatto, lo stesso Bee ha affermato che devono discutere solo di altri dettagli. Forse le tempistiche per l'entrata in borsa.



Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma poi dove sono arrivate queste firme, se non c'era nessun pezzo grosso della Fininvest? Sono loro quelli che devono firmare, non Berlusconi.



Credo che Alciato si riferisse ad una sorta di patto di esclusiva a concludere la trattativa che ormai si è incanalata verso la conclusione, tant'è che lunedì dovrebbe esserci un comunicato stampa della banca cinese. La prossima settimana per me avremo più dettagli sugli aspetti economici e finanziari.


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ho sentito l'intervista e per me è tutt'altro che fatta ne stanno parlando, probabilmente entrerà in società ma non a breve.



Infatti. C'è solo un accordo di massima sulla cessione di quote... ma di concreto non è stato ancora deciso nulla. C'è ancora da soffrire e attendere


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Maggio 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani su twitter:Tutti disorientati dalle dichiarazioni Bee-B. Ribadisco: Silvio ancora incerto se vendere e aspetta i cinesi*



Anvedi questo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io però ho visto benino Bee. E ho visto un Berlusconi troppo in stato di demenza senile per essere preso veramente sul serio.



Bee l'ho visto molto bene anch'io.
E' proprio della demenza senile dell'altro che non mi fido, siamo ancora in bilico per i suoi umori... per oggi mi aspettavo una conferenza più decisa e chiarificatrice.
Ovvio che questa cessione non sia come trattare un biscotto e ci voglia tempo, ma fino a lunedì o ben oltre dovremo ancora affidarci alle varie ipotesi o speculazioni delle varie testate pro-contro Bee o pro-contro Berlusconi


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2015)

*Ancora Mr Bee *-) http://www.milanworld.net/mr-bee-ecco-perche-ho-scelto-il-milan-maldini-ancora-nulla-vt27761.html


----------



## Snake (2 Maggio 2015)

a leopardi gli fate una grandissima sega


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani su twitter:Tutti disorientati dalle dichiarazioni Bee-B. Ribadisco: Silvio ancora incerto se vendere e aspetta i cinesi*



Lasciamo perdere Ravezza, Telelombardia e tv private...


----------



## Jack14 (2 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ho sentito l'intervista e per me è tutt'altro che fatta ne stanno parlando, probabilmente entrerà in società ma non a breve, siamo già a Maggio quindi non ho belle aspettative per quanto riguarda la prossima stagione si partirà con un progetto serio dal 2016 aime se va tutto bene.



Beh Bee era molto sorridente all'uscita e Berlusca dice che hanno un altro appuntamento per definire ogni aspetto... quindi sembra siano ai dettagli


----------



## ralf (2 Maggio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Anvedi questo



Hanno anche detto che la cordata cinese non ha ancora finito la due diligence.


----------



## Renegade (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Credo che Alciato si riferisse ad una sorta di patto di esclusiva a concludere la trattativa che ormai si è incanalata verso la conclusione, tant'è che lunedì dovrebbe esserci un comunicato stampa della banca cinese. La prossima settimana per me avremo più dettagli sugli aspetti economici e finanziari.



E' stato detto ''Sono arrivate le firme, Berlusconi non è più l'unico proprietario''. Se è ancora tutto in ballo, allora è stato travisato tutto. Tra l'altro non avrebbe senso firmare un altro pre accordo dopo aver già firmato il vecchio memorandum. Le uniche firme che ci saranno sono quelle dell'ufficialità, che a differenza di quanto dicono non ci sono, in quanto Fininvest non era presente.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Maggio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E' stato detto ''Sono arrivate le firme, Berlusconi non è più l'unico proprietario''. Se è ancora tutto in ballo, allora è stato travisato tutto. Tra l'altro non avrebbe senso firmare un altro pre accordo dopo aver già firmato il vecchio memorandum. Le uniche firme che ci saranno sono quelle dell'ufficialità, che a differenza di quanto dicono non ci sono, in quanto Fininvest non era presente.



Fininvest però era presente qualche giorno fa ad Arcore, dove c'erano anche gli uomini di Bee. In quell'occasione potrebbe essere stato firmato un nuovo patto di esclusiva (stavolta con una presenza di una vera penale) con la bozza dell'accordo definitivo da concludere nei prossimi giorni.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: sono arrivate le firme!!! Berlusconi non è più l'unico proprietario del Milan!!!*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Alciato: "Bisogna capire quale sarà la quota che resterà nelle mani di Berlusconi e quale rimarrà a Taechaubol. Ma la sensazione forte è che la maggioranza passi a Mr. Bee. La notizia, tuttavia, è che Silvio Berlusconi non è più l'unico proprietario del Milan. Si chiude un'era. Tra i dettagli da definire ora c'è la composizione dell'assetto societario: Berlusconi resterà presidente e l'ha confermato lui stesso. Bisogna capire quali ruoli avranno Barbara e Adriano Galliani. Adesso è ufficiale, questo è un giorno storico nella storia del Milan".*



.


----------



## Jack14 (2 Maggio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E' stato detto ''Sono arrivate le firme, Berlusconi non è più l'unico proprietario''. Se è ancora tutto in ballo, allora è stato travisato tutto. Tra l'altro non avrebbe senso firmare un altro pre accordo dopo aver già firmato il vecchio memorandum. Le uniche firme che ci saranno sono quelle dell'ufficialità, che a differenza di quanto dicono non ci sono, in quanto Fininvest non era presente.



A differenza del vecchio memorandum questo dovrebbe essere un patto d'esclusiva... però secondo me non puó firmarlo berlusca ma solo i vertici di fininvest


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Maggio 2015)

Scusate ma se Mr Bee già parla da socio, così come Berlusconi.. non capisco quali dubbi ancora vi attanagliano. E' normalissimo che ancora si debba decidere sulla percentuale, perché ci sono tantissime cose in ballo, a partire dalla new entry, ovvero lo stadio. Calma e gesso.


----------



## franck3211 (2 Maggio 2015)

L'affare è fatto, mi sembra ovvio che è tutto concluso tranne alcuni dettagli, non c'è niente che può saltare attualmente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Maggio 2015)

La firma di Fininvest in sè non sarebbe un problema, hanno fatto tutto giovedì quando erano riuniti tutti i capi maggiori ad Arcore.
Il problema che è nato giovedì sera è che mancavano la firma di Berlusconi e l'assenso di Galliani, per siglare l'accordo che era già pronto.

Su quello che è succeso dopo giovedì, prendo atto delle varie notizie ma a questo punto aspetto dettagli più precisi e ufficiali.



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Scusate ma se Mr Bee già parla da socio, così come Berlusconi.. non capisco quali dubbi ancora vi attanagliano. E' normalissimo che ancora si debba decidere sulla percentuale, perché ci sono tantissime cose in ballo, a partire dalla new entry, ovvero lo stadio. Calma e gesso.



Il dettaglio della quota è per me fondamentale, per capire i tempi in cui può avvenire la rivoluzione.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La firma di Fininvest in sè non sarebbe un problema, hanno fato tutto giovedì quanto erano riuniti tutti i capi maggiori ad Arcore.
> Il problema che è nato giovedì sera è che mancava quella di Berlusconi e l'assenso di Galliani, per siglare l'accordo che era già pronto.
> 
> Su quello che è succeso dopo giovedì, prendo atto delle varie notizie ma aspetto dettagli più precisi.



Galliani e Berlusconi non devono firmare niente, la cessione del Milan può firmarla solo Fininvest e infatti l'AD Cannatelli qualche giorno fa era presente ad Arcore insieme agli uomini di Bee. In quell'occasione avranno certamente firmato un nuovo accordo stavolta definitivo da limare soltanto per alcuni dettagli tra cui le tempistiche per la quotazione in borsa. State sereni, nei prossimi giorni ne sapremo di più. 
Il grosso ormai è stato fatto.


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La firma di Fininvest in sè non sarebbe un problema, hanno fatto tutto giovedì quando erano riuniti tutti i capi maggiori ad Arcore.
> Il problema che è nato giovedì sera è che mancava la firma di Berlusconi e l'assenso di Galliani, per siglare l'accordo che era già pronto.
> 
> Su quello che è succeso dopo giovedì, prendo atto delle varie notizie ma a questo punto aspetto dettagli più precisi e ufficiali.
> ...




si certo, però bisogna capire come ci vuole del tempo, ed è normale anche che sia così. In fondo stiamo parlando di una cessione di una società valutata 1 mld di euro, non bruscolini. Non capisco infatti tutto questo pessimismo sulla trattativa da parte di qualche utente.


----------



## Superpippo9 (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Fininvest però era presente qualche giorno fa ad Arcore, dove c'erano anche gli uomini di Bee. In quell'occasione potrebbe essere stato firmato un nuovo patto di esclusiva (stavolta con una presenza di una vera penale) con la bozza dell'accordo definitivo da concludere nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scusate ma se Alciato che è da Dicembre la voce di Bee in questa trattativa dice che sono arrivate le firme credo che qualcuno di molto bene importante gliel abbia detto o no?!? E a conferma di ciò anche Victor Pablo Dana ( collaboratore di Bee) verso le 12 ha twittato " it' s yes"... Adesso sono soci come hanno dichiarato entrambi tra un po' Bee sarà la maggioranza!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Galliani e Berlusconi non devono firmare niente, la cessione del Milan può firmarla solo Fininvest e infatti l'AD Cannatelli qualche giorno fa era presente ad Arcore insieme agli uomini di Bee. In quell'occasione avranno certamente firmato un nuovo accordo stavolta definitivo da limare soltanto per alcuni dettagli tra cui le tempistiche per la quotazione in borsa. State sereni, nei prossimi giorni ne sapremo di più.
> Il grosso ormai è stato fatto.



Speriamo davvero, io sono con voi al 100% ma allo stesso tempo sono tesissimo quando sento parlare il Berlusca.



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si certo, però bisogna capire come ci vuole del tempo, ed è normale anche che sia così. In fondo stiamo parlando di una cessione di una società valutata 1 mld di euro, non bruscolini. Non capisco infatti tutto questo pessimismo sulla trattativa da parte di qualche utente.



Intendevo i tempi per avere risultati sportivi.. le notizie che circolavano ieri parlavano di 100 milioni subito sul mercato e un allenatore top, con il 51% a Berlusconi ho un po' il timore che questo possa avvenire solo dopo un paio di anni.
Ma staremo a vedere.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Alciato: "Bisogna capire quale sarà la quota che resterà nelle mani di Berlusconi e quale rimarrà a Taechaubol. Ma la sensazione forte è che la maggioranza passi a Mr. Bee. La notizia, tuttavia, è che Silvio Berlusconi non è più l'unico proprietario del Milan. Si chiude un'era. Tra i dettagli da definire ora c'è la composizione dell'assetto societario: Berlusconi resterà presidente e l'ha confermato lui stesso. Bisogna capire quali ruoli avranno Barbara e Adriano Galliani. Adesso è ufficiale, questo è un giorno storico nella storia del Milan".*



Alla fine Silvio si terrà il 25%, magari in maniera graduale.


----------



## Dirty Harry (2 Maggio 2015)

Tra il 49% e il 51% c'è una differenza totale.
Quindi non c'è nessun accordo, se non quello a proseguire la trattativa.
Che, in realtà, significa poco.


----------



## Jack14 (2 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Speriamo davvero, io sono con voi al 100% ma allo stesso tempo sono tesissimo quando sento parlare il Berlusca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In realtá sui 100 mil x fare mercato questo non incide. Il 51 a berlusca serve solo per prendere le decisioni (stadio, marketing, management). Se la cordata stanzia 100 mil x il mercato lui mica dice no... certo lui sul mercato contribuirà a 0, ma lo avrebbe fatto pure con il 49%


----------



## ralf (2 Maggio 2015)

Dirty Harry ha scritto:


> Tra il 49% e il 51% c'è una differenza totale.
> Quindi non c'è nessun accordo, se non quello a proseguire la trattativa.
> Che, in realtà, significa poco.



Però a sto punto mi sembra un 49 % con un opzione a salire negli anni,anche perchè sulla cordata cinese Sportmediaset scrive che non hanno più ribadito il proprio interesse per rilevare quote della squadra.


----------



## Jack14 (2 Maggio 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Però a sto punto mi sembra un 49 % con un opzione a salire negli anni,anche perchè sulla cordata cinese Sportmediaset scrive che non hanno più ribadito il proprio interesse per rilevare quote della squadra.



Ma tra l'altro se in borsa saranno piazzate solo le quote di Berlusca non avrà piu la maggioranza perchè saranno diluite... e Bee potrebbe comunque aver potere decisionale subito dopo la quotazione anche con il 49


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Maggio 2015)

Comunque clamoroso che il vecchio abbia sbagliato e abbia detto Lee al posto di Bee


----------



## Tobi (2 Maggio 2015)

News?


----------



## TheZio (2 Maggio 2015)

Importantissimo che le banche diventino azioniste e non solo prestatori di denaro! Per quanto riguarda le notizie io ormai credo solo ad Alciato, è l unico che c ha sempre azzeccato o quasi!


----------



## majorletters (2 Maggio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Comunque clamoroso che il vecchio abbia sbagliato e abbia detto Lee al posto di Bee



Secondo me è convinto di aver incontrato Richard Lee


----------



## Jack14 (2 Maggio 2015)

[MENTION=1924]Jack14[/MENTION] no notizie da quel sito e no copia-incolla!


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Maggio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> News?



Io penso che per un pò non le avremo. Aspettiamo che una delle due parti faccia un pò di chiarezza. Lunedì dovrebbe dire qualcosa la banca cinese.


----------



## majorletters (2 Maggio 2015)

maldini e Bee sono nello stesso ristorante di Milano


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Maggio 2015)

*Di Marzio: Maldini e Mr Bee hanno pranzato nello stesso ristorante in due tavoli diversi ma sicuramente c'è stato un contatto. Il Thailandese ha lasciato da poco il ristorante, Maldini è ancora all'interno.
















*


----------



## Renegade (2 Maggio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> News?



Oggi ci sarà il silenzio. Da domani leggerai, in fila:

Milan-Falcao, si può!
Milan, occhi su Cavani. Pronti 30 mln.
Milan, Di Maria passa in rossonero? Offerta da 60 mln.
Milan, Mr.Bee vuole il ritorno di Ancelotti e l'arrivo di Mourinho per un duo super!
Milan, Maldini, Rui Costa, Boban e Ambrosini tornano in società grazie a Mr.Bee!
Milan, pronti 345 mln sul mercato


----------



## walter 22 (2 Maggio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Oggi ci sarà il silenzio. Da domani leggerai, in fila:
> 
> Milan-Falcao, si può!
> Milan, occhi su Cavani. Pronti 30 mln.
> ...



Hai perfettamente ragione da domani i giornalisti... ops giornalai italiani ne spareranno di tutti i colori


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Maggio 2015)

Ci siamo, finalmente. Speriamo in un mercato come si deve quest'estate!


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Maggio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Oggi ci sarà il silenzio. Da domani leggerai, in fila:
> 
> Milan-Falcao, si può!
> Milan, occhi su Cavani. Pronti 30 mln.
> ...



Meglio di sentire "Milan-Bertolacci, ci siamo" o "Milan-Soriano, è fatta"


----------



## Reblanck (2 Maggio 2015)

Berlusconi ha ceduto la maggioranza ma non può dirlo fino alle fine delle elezioni regionali,nessuno spende 500 milioni subito così per divertimento.
Tanto in che mani siamo finito lo capiremo subito,bastano 1\2 anni.Dormo sonno abbastanza tranquilli perché Bee è appoggiato da la China Citic Bank, banca controllata dalla China International Trust and Investment Corporation con un patrimonio di oltre 475 miliardi di dollari ( Queste due istituzioni fanno capo al Governo cinese) e Ads Security una società di brockeraggio finanziario di Abu Dhabi.

Quando vedrò il nome del nuovo allenatore del Milan si capirà subito se il vento è cambiato o meno,perché ricordatevi questo "i grandi allenatori vogliono vincere e per farlo sanno che dietro servono grandi giocatori e investimenti" e di conseguenza deciderò se riattivare la tv a pagamento per vedermi le partite.


----------



## Giangy (2 Maggio 2015)

Il fatto strano però, è che si sentono in giro ancora nomi come Bertolacci per il Milan... io spero che il mercato già dalla prossima estate cambi rotta


----------



## markjordan (2 Maggio 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> Io speravo che Berlusconi si facesse subito da parte. Ma mi accontento


dubito che molli prima del 5 giugno
vuole essere premiato come proprietario del Milan , dopo mollera' qualcosa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Maggio 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> dubito che molli prima del 5 giugno
> vuole essere premiato come proprietario del Milan , dopo mollera' qualcosa



Ah già, mi ero dimenticato che c'è la celebrazione UEFA!! 
Allora si, è tutto qui il segreto...


----------



## Re Ricardo (2 Maggio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Oggi ci sarà il silenzio. Da domani leggerai, in fila:
> 
> Milan-Falcao, si può!
> Milan, occhi su Cavani. Pronti 30 mln.
> ...



Sul ritorno di Ancelotti, quelli di Marca hanno appena battuto notizia in homepage


----------



## URABALO (2 Maggio 2015)

*Secondo il Sole 24 Ore Mr Bee avrebbe creato una cordata dalle formidabili capacità economiche*

E alcuni ancora continuano ad essere scettici sulle prospettive d'investimento a cui punta quest'uomo?
Per chi non l'avesse ancora capito non è Mr Bee che prenderà alcune quote della società ma è la China Citic Bank(su richiesta del governo cinese) mentre l'Ads Securities di Abu Dhabi farà da garante,aspettando altri nomi di questa cordata..
Mr Bee ci mette la faccia,ma i soldi usciranno da questi due colossi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Maggio 2015)

URABALO ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Sole 24 Ore Mr Bee avrebbe creato una cordata dalle formidabili capacità economiche*
> 
> E alcuni ancora continuano ad essere scettici sulle prospettive d'investimento a cui punta quest'uomo?
> Per chi non l'avesse ancora capito non è Mr Bee che prenderà alcune quote della società ma è la China Citic Bank(su richiesta del governo cinese) mentre l'Ads Securities di Abu Dhabi farà da garante,aspettando altri nomi di questa cordata..
> Mr Bee ci mette la faccia,ma i soldi usciranno da questi due colossi.



mutande croccanti...


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Maldini e Mr Bee hanno pranzato nello stesso ristorante in due tavoli diversi ma sicuramente c'è stato un contatto. Il Thailandese ha lasciato da poco il ristorante, Maldini è ancora all'interno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.


----------



## URABALO (2 Maggio 2015)

Io penso che non a caso anche oggi Berlusconi abbia tenuto a precisare l'importanza del mercato asiatico e soprattutto di quello cinese.
In questa storia l'unica cosa certa penso che sia la piena disponibilità del governo cinese.
Il denaro passa sostanzialmente da loro(tramite banche e forse altri investitori) ovvero quello che servirà a rilanciare il Milan,in cambio di una contemporanea crescita del movimento calcistico cinese usando appunto il brand Milan.
Mr Bee probabilmente in questa storia è stato individuato come l'uomo giusto al posto giusto per ottenere i due scopi principali.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Maggio 2015)

intanto ho scritto a Bee su twitter di portarci Klopp come allenatore


----------



## Snake (2 Maggio 2015)




----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (2 Maggio 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> intanto ho scritto a Bee su twitter di portarci Klopp come allenatore



non credo che usi twitter, o meglio è registrato ma non lo usa mai. Meglio scrivere a Pablo Dana,


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Maldini e Mr Bee hanno pranzato nello stesso ristorante in due tavoli diversi ma sicuramente c'è stato un contatto. Il Thailandese ha lasciato da poco il ristorante, Maldini è ancora all'interno.*





URABALO ha scritto:


> Per chi non l'avesse ancora capito non è Mr Bee che prenderà alcune quote della società ma è la China Citic Bank(su richiesta del governo cinese)



Ma e' certa questa cosa? Perche' e' un informazione importante e che cambierebbe di molto la faccenda.

Comunque io sono rimasto un po confuso dalla vicenda di oggi, perche' adesso non si parla piu' di cessione della maggioranza ma di acquisto di una quota di minoranza per aiutare negli investimenti il Milan. Che senso avrebbe per Bee spendere cosi' tanti milioni per limitarsi a finanziare le spese a Berlusconi? E' questo che mi sto chiedendo.


----------



## Giangy (2 Maggio 2015)

Come allenatori ideali, per me sono Klopp, o Emery, se si vuole ripartire con un buonissimo allenatore, poi per il mercato non chiedo i CR7, Messi, o il sogno Thiago Silva, ma almeno mi accontenterei di tre top player per reparto, tipo in attacco, Ibrahimovic, o Luiz Adriano, centrocampo, Verratti, o Paulinho, difesa può andare bene uno come Varane


----------



## Clint Eastwood (2 Maggio 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Isao ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > E' importantissimo questo. Una mossa del genere fa capire che più che prestatori di denaro sono veri e propri soci.
> ...


----------



## URABALO (2 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ma e' certa questa cosa? Perche' e' un informazione importante e che cambierebbe di molto la faccenda.
> 
> Comunque io sono rimasto un po confuso dalla vicenda di oggi, perche' adesso non si parla piu' di cessione della maggioranza ma di acquisto di una quota di minoranza per aiutare negli investimenti il Milan. Che senso avrebbe per Bee spendere cosi' tanti milioni per limitarsi a finanziare le spese a Berlusconi? E' questo che mi sto chiedendo.



Fininvest era ed è la vera proprietaria del Milan,così come la China Citic Bank *su richiesta del governo cinese* lo sarà per il Milan di Mr Bee.
E' sempre così,si parla di Mansour,Andrea Agnelli,Perez,ecc.,ma in realtà i veri padroni sono i gruppi che hanno alle spalle,in sostanza chi ci mette i soldi.
Se qualcuno pensava che Mr Bee potesse prendersi lui in prima persona una quota importante del Milan era un po' ingenuo.
Lui rappresenta quei gruppi,ma saranno quei gruppi che investiranno sul Milan.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Maldini e Mr Bee hanno pranzato nello stesso ristorante in due tavoli diversi ma sicuramente c'è stato un contatto. Il Thailandese ha lasciato da poco il ristorante, Maldini è ancora all'interno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Maggio 2015)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> non credo che usi twitter, o meglio è registrato ma non lo usa mai. Meglio scrivere a Pablo Dana,



che social network usa? così smanetto un pò,non si sa mai che legge qualcosa


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Maggio 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> che social network usa? così smanetto un pò,non si sa mai che legge qualcosa



Usa instagram.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (2 Maggio 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> che social network usa? così smanetto un pò,non si sa mai che legge qualcosa




ha twitter ma ha 0 tweet.
Cmq è molto attivo su Instagram ma è difficile interagire se non tramite commenti nelle foto.


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Maggio 2015)

Fai sede nuova, metti giù un progetto per creare uno stadio di proprietà che rivalorizza anche quella zona di Milano e te ne vaii??
Ok metterai clausole per far rimanere Barbara ma la sostanza è che se non è più parte della maggioranza è come se se ne fosse andato. Non ha senso...qualcosa non torna ancora, per me rimane davvero nella maggioranza. Oppure cosa che mi viene in mente mentre scrivo, il progetto stadio è stato fatto per far aumentare il valore della società AC Milan, e quindi intascarsi anche più soldi.

Certo l'idea della Doyen stuzzica molto, Galliani non si puù più sentire quando parla di calcio e da parecchi anni non abbiamo più osservatori decenti come lo era Leo per il sudamerica. Serve una rete di professionisti come quelli dell'Udinese


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2015)

*Secondo quanto riporta Sportmediaset, Fininvest starebbe per emettere un comunicato per fare chiarezza sulla trattativa per il Milan*


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta Sportmediaset, Fininvest starebbe per emettere un comunicato per fare chiarezza sulla trattativa per il Milan*



Bene, io ora non voglio tirarla però ci voglio sperare, Berlusconi ha detto che vuole il bene del Milan e sappiamo tutti che il bene del Milan è l'entrata di nuovi soci.


----------

